# M20 shut until at least Sunday



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you are heading for The Tunnel or Dover in the next 24 hours be aware that the M20 is shut on both carriageways as a result of a bridge collapsing across it. Already there are long delays on surrounding roads.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-37204050


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Crikey,

what a mess and aren't there strikes on eurotunnel this weekend?

The UK will shortly be cut off from the Continent - only Farage will be pleased, but not if he is stuck with Trump.....

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, main artery blocked and the SE comes to a grinding halt.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...raffic-misery-shocked-motorists.html?ITO=1490

Ray.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We were travelling to France tomorrow via the Tunnel but on Thursday decided to change it to next Sunday, 5 September.
Aren't we the lucky ones?

My heart goes out to all those who will be delayed, especially those with children and the elderly.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

What a shame for those going on holiday.
Not. Great for the locals either.
Let's hope they can sort it out soon.
Margaret


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Before the M 20 we used the A20, so I must assume that all traffic has been diverted(deviation for Dave etc) along that route for a short length.

cabby

Plus the A25 if needs be.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The A2/M2 is the alternative being advised. We used it returning from Dover last night and it was just a fast moving solid jam from Dover to our turn off at Dartford. I can't imagine what it must be like today.

Ron


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, I have just about EVERYTHING crossed !!

Outbound Tunnel crossing booked for 11:20 tomorrow (Bank Holiday Monday) currently at our son's near Hook so about 100 miles distant. So I will be watching developments VERY carefully to see when (if) the road re-opens, we will be leaving here VERY early tomorrow morning if it's still shut, working on the theory that most people will have already got to where they want to be over the weekend and won't be heading for home until much later. In fact I would prefer to get on an earlier crossing.

What's check in at Eurotunnel like these days bearing in mind how much more the French authorities are checking travellers these days. Last time I went we simply sailed through but I have no doubt it is no longer that simple. 

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Traffic isn't doing too badly in fact. The diversion for eastbound traffic is up the M25 to Dartford and then back down the A2 rejoining the M20 at Maidstone. It's only adding about 15 minutes to normal journey times.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Latest is that it will open at 6pm tonight

Ian


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do believe that it is open now.

cabby


----------

